# Professional critique of Carmindy from WNTW



## bjorne_again (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey guys. This is something sorta fun, and hopefully educational for the pros here. Can we all critique the work of Carmindy on What Not To Wear? I might be missing some of the no-nos she does, but who knows. I am generally OK with what she does, but have a few serious concerns about the professionalism of the makeup application. Here are a few off the top of my head, though

Here are my complaints about Carmindy:
-I see her use gloss and lip palettes all the time, and double dip her brush often. with a lipstick palette, it's *possible* to santize by spraying and wiping, but with her gloss palettes, she just doouble dips and double dips into a big pot of gloss! how the heck would you santize that?
-mixing products on her hands, blowing on brushes to get rid of excess powder... I use a steel palette and knife to take product out of a satitary product, and tap brushes to remove excess powder. blowing on them? ick.
-Use mascara wands from the mascara, and double dip. *Maybe* she gives the tube to the person getting made up?
-BAD pencil eyeliner. it never seems even. ditto to the rare times she does liquid or winged liner
-not fixing under eye circles, but putting foundation over the entire face. sometimes the under eye area ends up looking reallllly gray/green/dull
-never curling lashes! i think that's SO important on a lot of fair women with straight, blonde/light brown lashes. no amount of mascara will make up for droopy lashes.
-using the same palettes on everyone. not everyone needs peachy pink shimmery and glossy lips and petally cheeks - sometimes i think she goes too far from with the 'fresh face' look. 50 year olds often look better clean, refined and defined, not fresh. 
-sometimes i think she uses odd liner colours/shadow colours and makes eyes look smaller
-i hate some of her rules, or that she even has them, like never doing lip liner and forcing people with wild makeup to tone it down(like this hot girl who had fabulously colourful makeup, applied WELL, and it reflected her personality)

my biggest problem with her is her "5 Minute Face"
There is no way you can put on a full face of foundation, mascara, eyeliner, 2 shades of shadow, fill in brows(though sometimes she doesn't), do cheeks and lips in 5 minutes and have it look flawless. I just don't believe it. *maybe* if you're an MUA and you have been doing it for 30 years, but most of the women she has on the show rarely wear makeup, and i don't see how they can master these things? Even I can't do all that stuff in 5 minutes, and i know my face pretty well and am an MUA...

Things she does well:
-Generally makes face skin look even, often boosts the tone to something more lively(minus concealer issues)
-making people look fresh - it works most of the time
-picks good shadow colours for eyes, if boring
-uses enough mascara
-nice use of soft lip and cheek colours - some of the time, sometimes this backfires, but generally it's ok

Anyone know why she always uses spray foundation on sponges? is it a reallly, really good foundation? apparantly it's ERA, right? but i've never really heard anything about it.

Anyway, I feel like she's a pro who has been doing this for a long time, so she must know a lot I don't. Are there any things you see wrong with her technique? Does anyone else have any professional critiques of her, and positive comments(like some of her tricks, if you remember them?)

Also, if you have any comments on Damone Roberts from 10 Years Younger, feel free to critique him and his airbrushed face, too!  Have fun, and hopefully this will be educational, too.


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't catch TLC so I can't watch What Not To Wear. I have however come across Carmindy's book, _The 5 minute face. _Maybe I was expecting something along the lines of Kevin Aucoin's _Face Forward_ or _Making Faces _but this book did not impress me at all. The makeup seemed so boring, and I agree with you on the fact that you cannot complete all the steps she gives in less than 5 minutes, and come out looking like a model in her pictures.
If I only have 5 minutes, the most makeup steps I can complete are under eye concealer, foundation, powder and blush. Anymore than that, and you can bet my makeup will look horrid. 
I really thinks she's giving women false expectations. Good makeup requires good blending. Unless you're Speedy Gonzalez, you cannot do all the steps she mentions in 5 minutes, without looking like you haven't blended everything.


----------



## bjorne_again (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I agree with you on the fact that you cannot complete all the steps she gives in less than 5 minutes, and come out looking like a model in her pictures. 
I really thinks she's giving women false expectations. Good makeup requires good blending._

 
You hit the nail on the head there, I think. really well put! I'm pretty darned sure that supermodels and actresses still need like 45-60 minutes to get their makeup done, and there are probably only a handful of people in the world with the perfect technique to quickly do makeup. make up WILL make you look worse unless it looks gradated(unless it's a deliberate line), mimicking the way skin tone changes, and that takes time, effort, and technique!


----------



## pixichik77 (Nov 3, 2007)

Sometimes she uses her own products, but often you will see her using a product (mascara, blush) that later surfaces in the "victim's" bathroom when she does it herself.  They are given makeup during the show...


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 4, 2007)

i heard she does a face chart and people are send to sephora to purchase the items. also she uses usually maybelline mascara andf i'm positive they give it to the person..it's so cheap (and horrible IMO) 
i agree her makeup always looks the same..it's a litytle boring! but she's sweet, lol


----------



## ChrisChick (Nov 6, 2007)

Not a fan of her but most artists and myself use our hands as palettes to ease in blendability. As long as your hand is clean I see no problem with that. Fashion week had a lot of us artists running around with paletted hands!


----------



## amoona (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_-I see her use gloss and lip palettes all the time, and double dip her brush often. with a lipstick palette, it's *possible* to santize by spraying and wiping, but with her gloss palettes, she just doouble dips and double dips into a big pot of gloss! how the heck would you santize that?
-mixing products on her hands, blowing on brushes to get rid of excess powder... I use a steel palette and knife to take product out of a satitary product, and tap brushes to remove excess powder. blowing on them? ick.
-Use mascara wands from the mascara, and double dip. *Maybe* she gives the tube to the person getting made up?
-never curling lashes! i think that's SO important on a lot of fair women with straight, blonde/light brown lashes. no amount of mascara will make up for droopy lashes._

 
Ok I have no idea who this lady is but it's very common for make-up artist to double dip their mascara and use their hands/work off their hands or double dip their brush into their lip palettes. That's how it works backstage at fashion week and at Macy's Passport. I know of numerous make-up artist who do this as well. Granted when I'm at work or even doing a wedding I don't do that but in the real world of make-up it's common.

Also I don't curl people's lashes either. However it's more out of a strong fear of hurting someone haha.


----------



## lara (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Ok I have no idea who this lady is but it's very common for make-up artist to double dip their mascara and use their hands/work off their hands or double dip their brush into their lip palettes. That's how it works backstage at fashion week and at Macy's Passport._

 
I can't speak for what it's like in the US, but every Australian/Melbourne/Sydney/Hong Kong Fashion Week I've worked has been sponsored by a cosmetics company, so each show is usually issued with enough product to allow for single-user items (typically mascara, liquid liner, lipstick, gloss, lip palettes) to be exclusive to each model, ergo the double dipping. I'm working a sponsored parade in three hours (which reminds me, time to a final kit check!) and I'm being supplied with single-use items for every model.

I still hate working off my hands, though. I'm a mixing tile queen!

In that show Carmindy isn't working in a typical make-up professional environment. She's working one-on-one with a client in a show that supplies a certain dollar value of product in each segment (clothing, hairdressing, make-up). The products are going to straight to the client as part of the make-over package. If you're going to critique someone's practices for the sake of critiquing them, you might want to pay some heed to the environment they're working in. There's a golden mean of hygiene standards used in a shared kit, but when you're working one-on-one with someone and using what's going to be their own product, single-spooling your mascara is just going to do is waste time.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_sometimes i think she goes too far from with the 'fresh face' look. *50 year olds often look better clean, refined and defined, not fresh.*_

 
I don't even know where to start with this. Fresh isn't exclusive from clean, defined and refined, nor is it exclusive to the under-25 set. Break down that Bobbi Brown mentality, otherwise you're going to be in for a rude shock when you tell a 50 year-old woman that and she rightfully tells you to go jam it.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't even know where to start with this. Fresh isn't exclusive from clean said:
			
		

> i couldn't agree more! Thank you ! thank you ! thank you!


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Also I don't curl people's lashes either. However it's more out of a strong fear of hurting someone haha._

 
It's MAC policy not to ever curl anyone's lashes but to walk them through it. It's a legal issue.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't mind her for the most part; yes, the makeup she does is pretty basic and boring but the person usually does look much better. And simple makeup is appropriate for most (key word: _most_) guests on the show because many of them never wore _any_ makeup. *However*, she does some really dumb stuff occasionally that really bothers me. 

For example, one girl on the show was very enviro-conscious and Carmindy knew ahead of time that she wasn't comfortable with using makeup brushes made of animal hair. So, she showed her an assortment of wonderful, high quality synthetic (talklon, Too Faced's "teddy bear hair", and the like) brushes, right? No! She told her to apply all of her makeup, from lipstick to eyeshadow to liner to concealer, with Q-tips (except for creme blush which she used her fingers for)! Using Q-tips for EVERYTHING every time you do your makeup is not only shoddy and messy, but if anything creates MORE waste, being LESS environmentally friendly! WHY on earth would she recommend that to somebody who is very eco-conscious, especially when there are so many well made synthetic brushes out there? Stupid!


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_I don't mind her for the most part; yes, the makeup she does is pretty basic and boring but the person usually does look much better. And simple makeup is appropriate for most (key word: most) guests on the show because many of them never wore any makeup. *However*, she does some really dumb stuff occasionally that really bothers me. 

For example, one girl on the show was very enviro-conscious and Carmindy knew ahead of time that she wasn't comfortable with using makeup brushes made of animal hair. So, she showed her an assortment of wonderful, high quality synthetic (talklon, Too Faced's "teddy bear hair", and the like) brushes, right? No! She told her to apply all of her makeup, from lipstick to eyeshadow to liner to concealer, with Q-tips (except for creme blush which she used her fingers for)! Using Q-tips for EVERYTHING every time you do your makeup is not only shoddy and messy, but if anything creates MORE waste, being LESS environmentally friendly! WHY on earth would she recommend that to somebody who is very eco-conscious, especially when there are so many well made synthetic brushes out there? Stupid!_

 


This makes me mad!!! i can't stand people who are so wasteful ( i usually cut all my q-tips in half and also cotton rounds, cause if you need to correct one little thing you don't really need a whole the whole thing LOl)....Thanks for shring this


----------



## amoona (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_It's MAC policy not to ever curl anyone's lashes but to walk them through it. It's a legal issue._

 
We've never been told that. Oh well either way I don't do it.


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_-i hate some of her rules, or that she even has them, like never doing lip liner and forcing people with wild makeup to tone it down(like this hot girl who had fabulously colourful makeup, applied WELL, and it reflected her personality)_

 
I saw that episode! I was mad, she made her cry too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought her make-up was fab, and was surprised that Carmindy harped on her!


----------



## jenii (Nov 13, 2007)

I find she tends to be really rigid about what kind of makeup people "should" have on. Like toning down anything bright. Ugh, neutral is not always better.

But, I also don't generally like what they say on that show. Like, overweight women? Whenever I've seen one on the show, she ends up getting as covered-up as possible, and put in really plain, boxy clothing. As if to say "no, you're fat, so you should cover everything up and wear something shapeless."

That's just in episodes I've seen. Maybe they generally don't do that, but I only know what I've seen.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_I don't mind her for the most part; yes, the makeup she does is pretty basic and boring but the person usually does look much better. And simple makeup is appropriate for most (key word: most) guests on the show because many of them never wore any makeup. *However*, she does some really dumb stuff occasionally that really bothers me. 

For example, one girl on the show was very enviro-conscious and Carmindy knew ahead of time that she wasn't comfortable with using makeup brushes made of animal hair. So, she showed her an assortment of wonderful, high quality synthetic (talklon, Too Faced's "teddy bear hair", and the like) brushes, right? No!* She told her to apply all of her makeup, from lipstick to eyeshadow to liner to concealer, with Q-tips (except for creme blush which she used her fingers for)! Using Q-tips for EVERYTHING every time you do your makeup is not only shoddy and messy*, but if anything creates MORE waste, being LESS environmentally friendly! WHY on earth would she recommend that to somebody who is very eco-conscious, especially when there are so many well made synthetic brushes out there? Stupid!_

 
Umm. excuse me but back when I started with Clinique (2001), that's all they used. I can do some damn good make up only using q-tips and cotton balls, so please don't knock it until you are in a position where that's all you have.


----------



## amoona (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Umm. excuse me but back when I started with Clinique (2001), that's all they used. I can do some damn good make up only using q-tips and cotton balls, so please don't knock it until you are in a position where that's all you have._

 
haha omg my clinque girls have told me that. sometimes u gotta work with what u got!


----------



## jenii (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't knock the idea of using Q-tips to do makeup. In a pinch, they get the job done. However, I wouldn't suggest that someone do that exclusively, especially when so many nice brushes are available on the market.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

  Umm. excuse me but back when I started with Clinique (2001), that's all they used. I can do some damn good make up only using q-tips and cotton balls, so please don't knock it until you are in a position where that's all you have.  
 
Let's calm down now. My point was, she wasn't in a pinch, she had other options. And she was trying to market it as more environmentally friendly, which it just isn't. It really didn't have anything to do with cases where that's all you have to work with, in which case, you have no choice. Also, sure, if you are a professional and know what you're doing (like you or Carmindy), it wouldn't be a problem. But this girl has never even worn eyeliner before. Doubtful that she'll be able to make her makeup come out the same way Carmindy did using only Q-tips and cotton balls.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_*Let's calm down now.* My point was, she wasn't in a pinch, she had other options. And she was trying to market it as more environmentally friendly, which it just isn't. It really didn't have anything to do with cases where that's all you have to work with, in which case, you have no choice. Also, sure, if you are a professional and know what you're doing (like you or Carmindy), it wouldn't be a problem. But this girl has never even worn eyeliner before. Doubtful that she'll be able to make her makeup come out the same way Carmindy did using only Q-tips and cotton balls._

 
Awww...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 24, 2007)

To be honest, I hate that show.  The hosts are just unnecessarily mean.  You can be honest and frank without being an a-hole, but they just do it to try to be witty (and they fail, IMO).  Anyway...

I watched the other day to check out Carmindy (yeah, it was excrutiating listening to the hosts.  I'll be honest, a lot of time the TV was muted).

With a show as highly visible as WNTW, I am sure that sponsors are throwing free product at her.  She doesn't need to use anything twice if she doesn't want to.  So she can easily afford to pitch something if she wants to.  Although it is incredibly wasteful. 

As far as blending on her hand and all of that.  I think they consider it acceptable, as it is an intimate setting.  One artist, one client.  Not a mass assembly line of artists and models dipping in and out of the same containers with the same brushes.  Don't get me wrong, it's still unsanitary, but I am sure they consider it reasonably safe. 

Someone mentioned that a lot of her looks are the same, kind of neutral.  When you look at the demographic they are targeting, that is what the majority of people do.  We makeup fiends embrace crazy colours and dramatic looks, but the majority of folks don't do that.  It only makes sense that she give the viewing audience what they want.  

5 minutes is a stretch in my book.  Someone mentioned that gives a lot of women false expectations.  I agree with that.  On the other hand, rather than a naked face, you can do a lot in 5 minutes.


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 24, 2007)

The makeup she does is for the most part, pretty, realistic & achieveable for the people on the show.  Yes, it's not going to win any rules for creativity, but it does the trick.

As for the sanitary concerns...lots of makeup artists blend on their cleaned hands.  As well, I'm also pretty sure the participants have freshly washed (& therefore clean) faces...


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 28, 2008)

I was wondering what people though about Carmindy's rules. I like the show and I like what she does for those girls who really don't have a clue when it comes to make-up

One episode she stated that you should put your concealer on AFTER you put on your foundation. she said that you wipe off the concealer that way.. i tried it.. i didn't notice a difference


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 29, 2008)

see the putting concealer over foundation kinda wrecks some looks. IE Hyperreal with the light luminescence, putting concealer overtop would mute out the light reflecting parts. 

Nuh-ah. Many things I do not like of hers. But she's trying to help people, and they look okay at the end, better than before. *shrug* but I do not heed any of her tips


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_I don't mind her for the most part; yes, the makeup she does is pretty basic and boring but the person usually does look much better. And simple makeup is appropriate for most (key word: most) guests on the show because many of them never wore any makeup. *However*, she does some really dumb stuff occasionally that really bothers me. 

For example, one girl on the show was very enviro-conscious and Carmindy knew ahead of time that she wasn't comfortable with using makeup brushes made of animal hair. So, she showed her an assortment of wonderful, high quality synthetic (talklon, Too Faced's "teddy bear hair", and the like) brushes, right? No! She told her to apply all of her makeup, from lipstick to eyeshadow to liner to concealer, with Q-tips (except for creme blush which she used her fingers for)! Using Q-tips for EVERYTHING every time you do your makeup is not only shoddy and messy, but if anything creates MORE waste, being LESS environmentally friendly! WHY on earth would she recommend that to somebody who is very eco-conscious, especially when there are so many well made synthetic brushes out there? Stupid!_

 

WTF?! are u serious?! I can't believe that!! I personally have vegan brushes (ie the one's u mentioned) for clients just like.. well... the one you mentioned! If I used Q-tips i'd freakin be laughed at!!


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 29, 2008)

Frankly, what I hate more than anything is the whole "5 minute face" mentality...it usually stems from the assumption that women who spend more time on their makeup are either extremely high-maintenance, or silly, or have nothing better to do with their time.  This is particularly true here in NY, where people literally stare at me in wonderment, as if I'm sort of rare creature for taking the time to do a full face.  I can't even tell you how often I'll get a condescending look, and the mention that they "couldn't possibly do that in the morning."  I'm probably hyper-sensitive about it, but I swear, if Carmindy ever lectured me about neutrals and doing my face in 5mins, I'd tell her exactly where she can stuff her Q-tips


----------



## lara (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I was wondering what people though about Carmindy's rules. I like the show and I like what she does for those girls who really don't have a clue when it comes to make-up

One episode she stated that you should put your concealer on AFTER you put on your foundation. she said that you wipe off the concealer that way.. i tried it.. i didn't notice a difference_

 
Gigglegirl is right about some foundations not translating well with concealer over the top, but the general rule of thumb with concealer after foundation is that a.) you use a lot less physical product and b.) you can get a more natural finish.

If you go concealer before foundation, you can put on enough concealer to cover the pimple but when foundation is then applied over the top you can be left with a 'blank' area that has much higher coverage than the skin around it. Concealer after foundation acknowledges the coverage that foundation already provides and the concealer application is therefore lighter and more tailored.

It's a YMMV kind of thing, there's no right or wrong. Personally I'm a concealer after foundation person.


----------



## tmc089 (Nov 29, 2008)

I just don't like how she has "rules." There should be no rules at all in makeup!! Different things work for different people..what works really well for me could be someone else's worst nightmare. I feel like she doesn't even ask what the actual people want, she just assumes everyone wants a natural pretty look and basically gives the same look to everyone.


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 

 
_I don't mind her for the most part; yes, the makeup she does is pretty basic and boring but the person usually does look much better. And simple makeup is appropriate for most (key word: most) guests on the show because many of them never wore any makeup. *However*, she does some really dumb stuff occasionally that really bothers me. 

For example, one girl on the show was very enviro-conscious and Carmindy knew ahead of time that she wasn't comfortable with using makeup brushes made of animal hair. So, she showed her an assortment of wonderful, high quality synthetic (talklon, Too Faced's "teddy bear hair", and the like) brushes, right? No! She told her to apply all of her makeup, from lipstick to eyeshadow to liner to concealer, with Q-tips (except for creme blush which she used her fingers for)! Using Q-tips for EVERYTHING every time you do your makeup is not only shoddy and messy, but if anything creates MORE waste, being LESS environmentally friendly! WHY on earth would she recommend that to somebody who is very eco-conscious, especially when there are so many well made synthetic brushes out there? Stupid!_

 
I've seen her use her fingers to apply product (eyeshadows even) on the makeover subject. THat has always bothered me, but other than that I like her.


----------



## narcissa (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_It's MAC policy not to ever curl anyone's lashes but to walk them through it. It's a legal issue._

 
I have never heard this before , either.  In fact, at Basic, my trainer taught me how to do this on customers. I'd prefer not to since people usually spaz out before I can even get close enough but I'm curious as to where you have heard this.

Thanks!


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Frankly, what I hate more than anything is the whole "5 minute face" mentality...it usually stems from the assumption that women who spend more time on their makeup are either extremely high-maintenance, or silly, or have nothing better to do with their time. This is particularly true here in NY, where people literally stare at me in wonderment, as if I'm sort of rare creature for taking the time to do a full face. I can't even tell you how often I'll get a condescending look, and the mention that they "couldn't possibly do that in the morning." I'm probably hyper-sensitive about it, but I swear, if Carmindy ever lectured me about neutrals and doing my face in 5mins, I'd tell her exactly where she can stuff her Q-tips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol im from NY too and i got those odd looks as well. I also get the 'YOUR CRAZY, HOW CAN U DO THAT SO EARLY IN THE MORN?' umm excuse me i dont roll out of bed 5 mins before i have to walk out the door. I dont go around askin cetain woman 'YOURR CRAZYY HOW CAN U LEAVE YOUR HOUSE IN YOUR PJS, WITH DROOL AND EYE BOOGERS STILL STUCK ON YOUR FACE?', Let me be, and it's not like i take 2 hrs to put my  make up on, the most i take in the morning is 15 mins, now as for going out at night, i take my time and can go up to 30mins


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_lol im from NY too and i got those odd looks as well. I also get the 'YOUR CRAZY, HOW CAN U DO THAT SO EARLY IN THE MORN?' umm excuse me i dont roll out of bed 5 mins before i have to walk out the door. *I dont go around askin cetain woman 'YOURR CRAZYY HOW CAN U LEAVE YOUR HOUSE IN YOUR PJS, WITH DROOL AND EYE BOOGERS STILL STUCK ON YOUR FACE?'*, Let me be, and it's not like i take 2 hrs to put my  make up on, the most i take in the morning is 15 mins, now as for going out at night, i take my time and can go up to 30mins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






  Oh, I have thought so many times if someone gets condescending over taking some time to pull yourself together in the morning. If you can roll out of bed and look presentable, more power to ya. It's the same as when some people mention that they don't watch TV, they act as if you are a lower life form if you mention a TV show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like Carmindy must be doing something right, people LOVE her.  If I mention her at work, women are like "OMGOMGOMG".  I think the average person won't notice the things we do.


----------



## *Gigi* (Dec 4, 2008)

WNTW is one of my fave shows.  In most cases, Carmindy does the simple things b/c the show is about people making a change and sticking to it.  I woman that never wears makeup is not going to get up an hour eariler to apply a full face of makeup, so she shows them that a little mu goes a long way as far as looking refreshed and well put together.  That I understand.  However, I would hate for her to try to tell me that I had to wear neutrals to fit her idea of beauty.

As for Stacey and Clinton, I love them and their witty comments!  I have no sympathy for the people on the show- they know what they are getting into! They can bash my style all day if they want, as long as i get that 5,000 credit card! Woo hoo!


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Gigi** 

 
_WNTW is one of my fave shows. In most cases, Carmindy does the simple things b/c the show is about people making a change and sticking to it. I woman that never wears makeup is not going to get up an hour eariler to apply a full face of makeup, so she shows them that a little mu goes a long way as far as looking refreshed and well put together. That I understand. However, I would hate for her to try to tell me that I had to wear neutrals to fit her idea of beauty.

As for Stacey and Clinton, I love them and their witty comments! I have no sympathy for the people on the show- they know what they are getting into! They can bash my style all day if they want, as long as i get that 5,000 credit card! Woo hoo! 



_

 
It also one of my fave shows. I can't stand Stacey though. She has such an attitude and needs learn some tact. The way she speaks to people is unacceptable.

I have met both of them in real life, and she was so stuck up and bitchy.

Clinton however is such a sweetheart and very down to earth and friendly. He really loves to talk with people and be helpful.


----------



## amyzon (Dec 17, 2008)

I totally agree with the whole 5 minute face mentality you guys have brought up.... BUT...

I just wanted to mention this... I've been on Carmindy's website and if you check out her portfolio, she's done a cover for Sephora as well as some mags and some editorials... The makeup she does on WNTW is clearly for a very different demographic than her creative ventures, so maybe you should check it out before completely passing judgment.


----------



## SarahStarlight (Dec 27, 2008)

I think she is gorgeous and flawless, but I agree that her makeup is boring and looks the same


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 27, 2008)

It has bothered me when I saw her critique someone with well done full makeup, saying that they shouldn't be covering up their natural beauty or whatnot. 

She'd probably trash my makeup if she got hold of me in that setting.


----------



## Little Addict (Dec 27, 2008)

I haven't watched this show since a few years back, though I think I remember the original British version never had a makeup segment. 

Carmindy, from what it sounds like, specializes in neutral / natural faces and may not be too well with more-than-simple looks. Also, it my be since it's a fashion-oriented show that they don't want the makeup to be distracting.

just my opinion. her voice also bothers me.


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tmc089* 

 
_I just don't like how she has "rules." There should be no rules at all in makeup!! Different things work for different people..what works really well for me could be someone else's worst nightmare. I feel like she doesn't even ask what the actual people want, she just assumes everyone wants a natural pretty look and basically gives the same look to everyone._

 
As an avid watcher of WNTW, I've seen a LOT of episodes, and she does give pretty similar looks to the people on the show. However, I have seen her mix it up a bit. She recognizes the makeup lovers from the ones afraid of makeup, and she gives looks appropriate for each person. Once I watched an episode with a girl who wore full-on glitter on her eyelids EVERY day past her crease, and while we generally regard makeup as a form of expression, even you'd have to admit that that's just a bit insane. At the end she gave her a very different look from the usual people on the show - a funky smokey purple look that I really liked, and flattered the woman much more than her glittered-eyelids. (Nothing against glitter, it was just entirely inappropriate for her career and everyday style).

I think "rules" are necessary for a show like this. These are misguided, in-need-of-a-makeover women. They need rules and guidelines at the very least for some boundaries. You can't tell a lady who hasn't done a single thing with her face in terms of makeup "Do whatever you want, you should do whatever makes you look good!" because she'll just look at you blankly and be absolutely clueless. Before you can break the rules, you have to learn what the rules _are_.

If you've ever seen the show, you'll know that a lot of the women on the show are very low-key, low-maintenance, and don't even wear makeup on a daily basis. It would be irrational to give each woman a creative, colourful and bright look. The key is to get them to accept a little bit of blush, mascara, highlighter or whatnot to make themselves look a bit put-together. In this regard, the show is a LOT different from Specktra in that makeup serves to make them look better, not as a form of expression. I think this kind of perspective on makeup is the same for the general public.

I just checked out Carmindy's portfolio and WOW some of them are beautiful!

Carmindy


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_It's MAC policy not to ever curl anyone's lashes but to walk them through it. It's a legal issue._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_We've never been told that. Oh well either way I don't do it._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *narcissa* 

 
_I have never heard this before , either. In fact, at Basic, my trainer taught me how to do this on customers. I'd prefer not to since people usually spaz out before I can even get close enough but I'm curious as to where you have heard this.

Thanks!_

 
i've never been told this either.  in fact, we were actually given a tip on how to do it a safer way so you don't pinch the skin.

i curl peoples lashes at the counter any time its needed, especially when applying lashes.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I was wondering what people though about Carmindy's rules. I like the show and I like what she does for those girls who really don't have a clue when it comes to make-up

One episode she stated that you should put your concealer on AFTER you put on your foundation. she said that you wipe off the concealer that way.. i tried it.. i didn't notice a difference_

 
I usually do concealer after foundation too...I find I use a lot less concealer this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I think with the shades that I use ( Select Cover NW 35 and Select NC 40-43) it really does a good job of covering circles and kind of highlighting the area.  Also, I stipple my foundation on with the 187 so if put concealer on a zit for example, it doesnt have the same coverage as it gets "wiped off" (coz its not set with the powder yet. Sorry for the essay, HTH


----------



## amyzon (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I usually do concealer after foundation too...I find I use a lot less concealer this way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I think with the shades that I use ( Select Cover NW 35 and Select NC 40-43) it really does a good job of covering circles and kind of highlighting the area.  Also, I stipple my foundation on with the 187 so if put concealer on a zit for example, it doesnt have the same coverage as it gets "wiped off" (coz its not set with the powder yet. Sorry for the essay, HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do the same thing... I usually do an extra layer of foundation with my 187 first... then apply concealer.  Since I match my concealer very closely to my skin tone, I usually don't have to reapply foundation.  To avoid that "circle" effect, I apply the concealer with a patting motion with my concealer brush, and it blends very well.  If I need to reapply foundation, I usually use my mineral foundation VERY gently, since I apply it anyway after my MUFE liquid...  If I applied foundation all over after concealer, it rubs off immediately, causing me MUCHO frustration.


----------



## amyzon (Dec 30, 2008)

I do have to mention one thing I saw on a recent episode from this year that AGGRAVATED the hell out of me...  I'm sure WNTW fans can recall this one.. It was a 25 year old blonde girl that wore a good bit of makeup, a bit of a MAC addict likely (I remember seeing those familiar black pallets!), and Carmindy was appalled, APPALLED I tell you ladies, that she was caught wearing a set of falsies and heavy eyeshadow during the day.  OH THE HUMANITY PEOPLE!  I'm wearing falsies today and I feel fabulous and confident.  _No one_ in my office can apply makeup like me!

Carmindy went on to tell this girl she was wearing far, _far_ too much makeup and it was making her look ten years younger.  She went on and on, and it really upset the girl!  Carmindy instructed her to clean her face, and then stroked her ego to no end about how beautiful her face and skin were and how so many women would be jealous and wanted what she had.  Let me tell you, this girl really wasn't all this beautiful, or all that pretty really, and she didn't look that bad with makeup on, really, although she didn't seem to have a good foundation match.  Carmindy gave her a "fresh face" and told her she looked her age and so gorgeous and blah blah blah...  Stroking her ego, ya know...

It just annoyed me.  Carmindy would probably say the same about moi... MY GOD, I'm wearing a smokey, dramatic eye to work today (breaking the rules of daytime makeup, JEEBUS!) and falsies (omg!) and a coral lip (just too much too much too much girl!).  I feel like wearing a dramatic eye today, SO WHAT!  I like colorful eyes too... and I like changing it up on the daily - neutral is boring and I only do it occasionally - makeup is my creative outlet (isn't it hers!?) and I see nothing wrong with that.  

I think Carmindy's gig on the show is to make a dramatic change... I think even if a chick came in camera ready with perfectly applied makeup, MUFE and NARS products (because she inspects the contents of their makeup bag), and there was absolutely nothing she could say... There would still be a harsh critique, she would wipe that gorgeous face off... And put a neutral, "fresh face" on in its place.  And _that_ is where I have an issue.  There must be a dramatic change, even where it's not necessarily needed.  It's an exciting part of the show, particularly on the ladies who wear gaudy, outdated, and cheap cosmetics, or none at all, and the main reason I watch the show.  But when it's not needed and to make sure her segment gets its time on the show... Grrrr...


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 30, 2008)

ok im not a pro and i definitely agree with some of the stuff that has been said (too many similar/neutral looks, being critical of those who wear bold makeup, etc.) but one thing i love about carmindy is that she always finds something to compliment the person on, their eyes, eyebrows, cheekbones, etc. she finds at least one thing about everyone to enhance and she stays pretty positive with most people. with a few exceptions that have been noted already (younger people who were into bright/bold makeup), i think she provides a good service. "5 minute face" is a big crock but for the people on the show who are absolutely CLUELESS (which is most of them), it's a non-intimidating approach that they can maybe live with and implement into their daily lives.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_Frankly, what I hate more than anything is the whole "5 minute face" mentality...it usually stems from the assumption that women who spend more time on their makeup are either extremely high-maintenance, or silly, or have nothing better to do with their time._

 
I've experienced similar condescension --- people equating wanting to look nice, and spending time on your appearance, with shallowness and a lack of intelligence. Not only is it offensive and a lame stereotype, I've noticed that those MOST troubled by my good grooming and those whose personal appearance could use some work. It's all just fun to me, and another level of being an artist and enjoying color in every aspect of life.

As for Carmindy, I feel that she (and the show) aspire to a lot of cookie-cutter looks. Sure, the people look nice, but they often (not always!) seem to try to beat the individuality out of quirky folks. I always wonder what they would say about Betsey Johnson if she was just some lady instead of a legend...


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jan 5, 2009)

totally agree!
especially her eyeliner job, i think its awful!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Jan 9, 2009)

for some reason i ALWAYS watch WNTW  just for carmindy's makeovers, in the hopes that maybe in just this one episode shes gonna do this cool ass mac makeup artist type makeover using turqoises and crazy ass purples, but atlas, as i wait in anticipation while she swings the person around to look at herself i am once again...terribly dissapointed, and if she uses that SAME burgundy eye pencil on the top lid followed by the same burgudy-ish colored eyeshadow...i will scream!


----------



## ThumperG (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I've experienced similar condescension --- people equating wanting to look nice, and spending time on your appearance, with shallowness and a lack of intelligence. Not only is it offensive and a lame stereotype, I've noticed that those MOST troubled by my good grooming and those whose personal appearance could use some work. It's all just fun to me, and another level of being an artist and enjoying color in every aspect of life.

As for Carmindy, I feel that she (and the show) aspire to a lot of cookie-cutter looks. Sure, the people look nice, but they often (not always!) seem to try to beat the individuality out of quirky folks. I always wonder what they would say about Betsey Johnson if she was just some lady instead of a legend..._

 
Agreed!....There is something to be said for taking the time (however much time appropriate for the individual) to make yourself polished and put together. I personally feel better when I do and appreciate others who do as well. It shows you give a damn. Afterall, it's a tough world out there and it goes by before you know it, so put your best game face on, at least you're always ready for whatever!...lol

And there is definetely something to be said for individuality. We should not all want to look/be the same, makeup or otherwise!


----------

